# Hello All



## Ash_Nicole (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm Ashley 
I'm new to mice and everything mouse related, I'm located in Central Fl area and would love to talk to some people about their mice and experiences, glad to meet you all


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Ash_Nicole (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you, I'm excited to start learning


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

we never stop learning


----------



## Ash_Nicole (Oct 8, 2014)

Awesome  I want to learn as much as I can. I'm really interested in genetics also.


----------

